# Impossible de ce connecter ATV via cyberduck



## dje14 (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
je n'arrive plus à me connecter à l'apple tv via cyberduck. Je suis sous leopard cela marchait bien et puis à force de faire des manipulations pour esseiller de remettre mon ATV en version 2.2 je n'arrive plus à me connecter. Je tape dans le terminal:ssh1 frontrow@adresse de l'apt et cela m'indique que la connection est refusé.
Comment faire?
Est ce qu'il y moyen de remettre leopard dans ca config d'origine sans le réinstaller quand on à un peu abuser du terminal?????
Je suis un peu novice dans ce domaine. D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------

